# Scam????



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Confirmation Ticket Number‏
From: [email protected] 
You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: August 30, 2009 12:51:15 PM 
To: [email protected] 
Cc: [email protected] 
1 attachment 
EUROMILLI…tif (225.2 KB)

Confirmation Ticket Number
Dear Winner.
Please Note, This is not a spam or virus message please download the attachment file for full details of winning notification from Euro million lottery International.
Your electronic email address emerged as one of the Euro million on-line winning email sweepstake program held on the 29Th of AUGUST,2009 in Brussels Belgium., hence your email address attached to a cash award of 1,000,000.00, (One Million Euro Only).FOR FURTHER CLARIFICATION PLEASE READ THE DETAILS IN ATTACHMENT FILE. 
Kind Regards,
Mrs.Benita Meagan Jones,Promotions Coordinator, CONTACT: MR.William Van Rox,TEL: +32-487-576-895 or 01132-487-576-895
NB Please Note do not mail back through the alert email, contact MR.William Van Rox, via email: [email protected]


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

If it sounds too good to be true….....


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I did not open it I am going to DELETE!


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

match the hatch!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

lucky you !
when you get the money ,
i'll split it with you .

but for me cash only , please !


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

DELETED


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh yes. It is real. Sure it is. Really. No, REALLY! I promise you its real.
Bill (there's a sucker born everyday)


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

If I get another one I will send it to you Bill White or I maybe able to send this one.


----------



## Gilbertkeys (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey GMman, pretty astute for a guy from Grand Sault. Thanks for the warning I would not touch these with a ten foot pole. Ya like lew said "to good to be true" watch out, It could cost a bundle just to find out what you have won. You may split your prize with "patron" if he is willing to share the cost to get the prize. How things in Grand Falls, is the minister of agriculture touring the potato fields yet. This is for bloggers that don't know that New Brunswick, NOT PEI has the best taters in the world, well we do!!!!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I get those all the time…I have updated/upgraded my spam spankers and they still get through sometimes. The old saying goes….if it is too good to be true…it aint!!...Since I don't enter any of those things I know darn well that it is garbage….they are just phising for information….delete them immediately.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I've always wondered how I win so many millions of dollars in lotteries I never entered! I figure I am rich enough and they can pass my winnings on to the second place winner.


----------



## SPMaximus (Mar 2, 2009)

Ive won about 40-50 million euros over the last 6-7 years myself 

Not collected anything of it though hehe


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Peik…...you can spread your mills with us LJs…if you ever get any lol


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Gil
I don't know how the spuds are going to be this fall we had a lot of rain.
Ron the minister I saw him and his madam just the other day at a Gm dealership looking at new cars he may have won the lotto. lol


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

I just love it when they say "This is not a spam or virus message". OH, ok since you said that I'll download it. NOT! I'm with Peik….my bank account should be around 100 million U.S. dollars. I just don't have time to exchange the foreign currency. These e-mails make me laugh, but I hate to say it, poeple do fall for them.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Gil
I don't know how the spuds are going to be this fall we had a lot of rain.
Ron the minister I saw him and his madam just the other day at a Gm dealership looking at new cars he may have won the lotto. lol


----------

